# iJust 2 0.3 ohm coil



## LFC (19/10/15)

Hey guys, got one of these recently and really impressed with the device.

Had an issue with the supplied 0.3 ohm coil though, after 2 days of great flavour and clouds, only put about 12ml of juice through it, it started 'sizzling' for lack of a better word for a second or so after releasing the fire button. Then the dreaded dry hits started 

Coil was properly primed, etc prior to using it.

Can this be due to an inferior boxed coil? Are the Triton/Atlantis coils better than the stock iJust 2 coils going forward?

Thanks


----------



## Zahz (20/10/15)

Probably just a bad batch of coils, iv been using mine for a month now and still going strong. Sometimes you do get a dud coil and when you change them you see it works better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (20/10/15)

Not really to do with coils but with regards to the iJust 2, is it possible to get a replacement glass locally?


----------



## Zahz (20/10/15)

You can check out eciggies, if I'm not mistaken i think they do have it. You can buy just the glass or the tank itself. Check them out bud @ChadB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coco (20/10/15)

Zahz said:


> You can check out eciggies, if I'm not mistaken i think they do have it. You can buy just the glass or the tank itself. Check them out bud @ChadB



Indeed. http://eciggies.co.za/Accessories/Glass-Replacements-for-Tanks/ELeaf-Ijust2-REPLACEMENT-GLASS

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (20/10/15)

1 dud coil out of a 5 pack is not acceptable. At 50 bucks a pop that's 20% of your $$$ in the bin
BTW so far no issues with my iJust 2. Actually I just ordered a pack of coils 15 minutes ago.


----------



## LFC (21/10/15)

Cool, waiting for a pack and some white label, cfw


----------



## Willan (12/1/16)

ChadB said:


> Not really to do with coils but with regards to the iJust 2, is it possible to get a replacement glass locally?


Chad, mine has fallen and broken on the first day I had it, I ordered a new one, and fixed mine temporarily with some insulation tape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willan (12/1/16)

So I have went through two of the batteries already, both's triggers are not working anymore, they feel lose and have no tactile click. 
One of these thread was also weared out on the tank screw. 

I have gone and oredered one more of these batteries, should this fail me I might have to move to a Aspire mod(Thought I don't like the size, but require the 2500mah due to excessive vape sessions)

Have any of you had this experience

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Neal (12/1/16)

Willan Theunissen said:


> Chad, mine has fallen and broken on the first day I had it, I ordered a new one, and fixed mine temporarily with some insulation tape.



Brother, would be a little concerned using insulation tape as a fix. If your tank is cracked there is possibility of ingesting some nasty stuff from adhesive applied to the tape. I am not by any means an expert but would advise against it. Hope you get sorted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willan (12/1/16)

Neal said:


> Brother, would be a little concerned using insulation tape as a fix. If your tank is cracked there is possibility of ingesting some nasty stuff from adhesive applied to the tape. I am not by any means an expert but would advise against it. Hope you get sorted.


This happened quite some time ago, I am fortunate enough to have survived it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (12/1/16)

Willan Theunissen said:


> So I have went through two of the batteries already, both's triggers are not working anymore, they feel lose and have no tactile click.
> One of these thread was also weared out on the tank screw.
> 
> I have gone and oredered one more of these batteries, should this fail me I might have to move to a Aspire mod(Thought I don't like the size, but require the 2500mah due to excessive vape sessions)
> ...



Well what do you know, I thought I was the only one with this problem. I'm on my second ijust 2 battery and it has done the exact same thing. The button is literally stuck. The 1St 1 I had started firing in my pocket, if I hadn't pulled it out in time, my shit would've been fried.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Willan (12/1/16)

Richio said:


> Well what do you know, I thought I was the only one with this problem. I'm on my second ijust 2 battery and it has done the exact same thing. The button is literally stuck. The 1St 1 I had started firing in my pocket, if I hadn't pulled it out in time, my shit would've been fried.


Both of this happend to me, that is why the one batteries thread is kapoot, I had to take the tank of to stop it from firing.

Richio do you feel that the battery is worth the R400? If it lasts only 2 months.

I like the easy of use combined with great battery lifetime, but R400 is a bit too much for the build quality.

I have read that using rubbing alcohol clears it up, as the switc is sensitive to grime, but I am not yet able to test it as I don't have rubbing alcohol on hand.

I have been thinking about getting a eGo One Mega battery 2600mAh – 22mm from Vapour Mountain, might have to do this once my battery fails again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Richio (12/1/16)

As much I enjoy the size and vape from the ijust, I don't think I'll recommend it to anyone any longer due too the battery problem, dud coils and paper thin tank. My 1st 1 gave in on day 35, according to the supplier, the warranty is only 30 days and I'm still waiting for him to get back to me on whether they can help me out. The 2nd battery gave in after 2 weeks, waiting on supplier to get me a replacement. I've tried the rubbing alcohol and it doesn't work. The way I see it, the press button inside is flawed. Would rather get a vw mod and use the ijust 2 tank.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Willan (12/1/16)

Richio said:


> As much I enjoy the size and vape from the ijust, I don't think I'll recommend it to anyone any longer due too the battery problem, dud coils and paper thin tank. My 1st 1 gave in on day 35, according to the supplier, the warranty is only 30 days and I'm still waiting for him to get back to me on whether they can help me out. The 2nd battery gave in after 2 weeks, waiting on supplier to get me a replacement. I've tried the rubbing alcohol and it doesn't work. The way I see it, the press button inside is flawed. Would rather get a vw mod and use the ijust 2 tank.


Don't you find the Tank a tad too heavy on juice? I go through 5 mills in less then 3 hours. Costing me alot


----------



## 6ghost9 (13/1/16)

Willan Theunissen said:


> Don't you find the Tank a tad too heavy on juice? I go through 5 mills in less then 3 hours. Costing me alot



Juice consumption on that tank is minimal in terms of the serious tanks. My TFV4 juice levels drops after a few hits....The lower the ohms and higher the watts the more juice you will consume.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

